# Maldini: le ore del rinnovo (2 anni). L'annuncio non oggi?



## admin (27 Giugno 2022)

Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, sono le ore del rinnovo di Maldini. Avvocati al lavoro per concretizzare la stretta di mano con Cardinale. Maldini va verso la firma di un contratto biennale con opzione per il terzo. Possibile, ma non probabile, che l'annuncio arrivi oggi. Più semplice si formalizzi tutto qualche ora più tardi, ovviamente in coppia con la firma di Frederic Massara, che passa in secondo piano e al d.s. del Milan non dispiace, ma resta fondamentale per la costruzione della squadra

*Per il CorSera le firme di Maldini e Massara dovrebbero arrivare oggi.*


----------



## admin (27 Giugno 2022)

*Per il CorSera le firme di Maldini e Massara dovrebbero arrivare oggi.*


----------



## evideon (27 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Più semplice si formalizzi tutto qualche ora più tardi, ovviamente in coppia con la firma di Frederic Massara, che passa in secondo piano e al d.s. del Milan non dispiace, ma resta fondamentale per la costruzione della squadra


Ma che cavolo di precisazioni sarebbero mai queste? Adesso i pseudo giornalisti interpretano pure i pensieri di Maldini??
E comunque in ogni articolo sul Milan c'è sempre il velato intento di rappresentare malumori e zizzanie dentro il club!
Ormai questo è diventato lo sport nazionale dei giornalai...!!


----------



## SoloMVB (27 Giugno 2022)

evideon ha scritto:


> Ma che cavolo di precisazioni sarebbero mai queste? Adesso i pseudo giornalisti interpretano pure i pensieri di Maldini??
> E comunque in ogni articolo sul Milan c'è sempre il velato intento di rappresentare malumori e zizzanie dentro il club!
> Ormai questo è diventato lo sport nazionale dei giornalai...!!


Ma la colpa purtroppo è della nostra inesistente comunicazione,già i media ci hanno sulle palle,in più gli assist glieli forniamo noi.


----------



## Pit96 (27 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, sono le ore del rinnovo di Maldini. Avvocati al lavoro per concretizzare la stretta di mano con Cardinale. Maldini va verso la firma di un contratto biennale con opzione per il terzo. Possibile, ma non probabile, che l'annuncio arrivi oggi. Più semplice si formalizzi tutto qualche ora più tardi, ovviamente in coppia con la firma di Frederic Massara, che passa in secondo piano e al d.s. del Milan non dispiace, ma resta fondamentale per la costruzione della squadra
> 
> *Per il CorSera le firme di Maldini e Massara dovrebbero arrivare oggi.*


Speriamo, almeno inizieremo a fare mercato. Non se ne può più


----------



## admin (27 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, sono le ore del rinnovo di Maldini. Avvocati al lavoro per concretizzare la stretta di mano con Cardinale. Maldini va verso la firma di un contratto biennale con opzione per il terzo. Possibile, ma non probabile, che l'annuncio arrivi oggi. Più semplice si formalizzi tutto qualche ora più tardi, ovviamente in coppia con la firma di Frederic Massara, che passa in secondo piano e al d.s. del Milan non dispiace, ma resta fondamentale per la costruzione della squadra
> 
> *Per il CorSera le firme di Maldini e Massara dovrebbero arrivare oggi.*


.


----------



## willcoyote85 (27 Giugno 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Ma la colpa purtroppo è della nostra inesistente comunicazione,già i media ci hanno sulle palle,in più gli assist glieli forniamo noi.


noi siamo i donnarumma della comunicazione.
passiamo la palla all'attaccante che ci segna e ci sbeffeggia.


----------



## Hellscream (27 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, sono le ore del rinnovo di Maldini. Avvocati al lavoro per concretizzare la stretta di mano con Cardinale. Maldini va verso la firma di un contratto biennale con opzione per il terzo. Possibile, ma non probabile, che l'annuncio arrivi oggi. Più semplice si formalizzi tutto qualche ora più tardi, ovviamente in coppia con la firma di Frederic Massara, che passa in secondo piano e al d.s. del Milan non dispiace, ma resta fondamentale per la costruzione della squadra
> 
> *Per il CorSera le firme di Maldini e Massara dovrebbero arrivare oggi.*


No, no, oggi no che i primi pagliacci sono impegnati a contare i centesimi ed i secondi pagliacci a giustificarli.


----------



## Lineker10 (27 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, sono le ore del rinnovo di Maldini. Avvocati al lavoro per concretizzare la stretta di mano con Cardinale. Maldini va verso la firma di un contratto biennale con opzione per il terzo. Possibile, ma non probabile, che l'annuncio arrivi oggi. Più semplice si formalizzi tutto qualche ora più tardi, ovviamente in coppia con la firma di Frederic Massara, che passa in secondo piano e al d.s. del Milan non dispiace, ma resta fondamentale per la costruzione della squadra
> 
> *Per il CorSera le firme di Maldini e Massara dovrebbero arrivare oggi.*


Vediamo se è la volta buona. Poi mi piacerebbe che qualcuno facesse bene il proprio lavoro e riuscisse ad intercettare Maldini nei prossimi giorni per fargli qualche domanda.
Ma mi pare che tutti trovino piu vantaggioso fare ricostruzioni fantasiose piuttosto che cercare di riportare parole e fatti concreti, forse chiedo troppo.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Giugno 2022)

Speriamo sia la volta buona perché abbiamo perso fin troppo tempo


----------



## Bataille (27 Giugno 2022)

​


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Giugno 2022)

.


----------



## bmb (27 Giugno 2022)

evideon ha scritto:


> Ma che cavolo di precisazioni sarebbero mai queste? Adesso i pseudo giornalisti interpretano pure i pensieri di Maldini??
> E comunque in ogni articolo sul Milan c'è sempre il velato intento di rappresentare malumori e zizzanie dentro il club!
> Ormai questo è diventato lo sport nazionale dei giornalai...!!


Se ci fai caso nei mesi scorsi si è parlato solo dell'addio di Kessie. Nessuno si è accorto della partenza di Perisic e Dybala.


----------



## admin (27 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, sono le ore del rinnovo di Maldini. Avvocati al lavoro per concretizzare la stretta di mano con Cardinale. Maldini va verso la firma di un contratto biennale con opzione per il terzo. Possibile, ma non probabile, che l'annuncio arrivi oggi. Più semplice si formalizzi tutto qualche ora più tardi, ovviamente in coppia con la firma di Frederic Massara, che passa in secondo piano e al d.s. del Milan non dispiace, ma resta fondamentale per la costruzione della squadra
> 
> *Per il CorSera le firme di Maldini e Massara dovrebbero arrivare oggi.*


.


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, sono le ore del rinnovo di Maldini. Avvocati al lavoro per concretizzare la stretta di mano con Cardinale. Maldini va verso la firma di un contratto biennale con opzione per il terzo. Possibile, ma non probabile, che l'annuncio arrivi oggi. Più semplice si formalizzi tutto qualche ora più tardi, ovviamente in coppia con la firma di Frederic Massara, che passa in secondo piano e al d.s. del Milan non dispiace, ma resta fondamentale per la costruzione della squadra
> 
> *Per il CorSera le firme di Maldini e Massara dovrebbero arrivare oggi.*


Da questa firma passa il nostro futuro.

Si tratta ben oltre di un banale rinnovo dirigenziale : maldini sta trattando per il futuro sportivo del milan.


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Giugno 2022)

bmb ha scritto:


> Se ci fai caso nei mesi scorsi si è parlato solo dell'addio di Kessie. Nessuno si è accorto della partenza di Perisic e Dybala.


L'interista ha un futuro in politica.
E' perfetto come albanese.


----------



## __king george__ (27 Giugno 2022)

slitta tutto qui..anche il compleanno di Maldini


----------



## Lo Gnu (27 Giugno 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Vediamo se è la volta buona. Poi mi piacerebbe che qualcuno facesse bene il proprio lavoro e riuscisse ad intercettare Maldini nei prossimi giorni per fargli qualche domanda.
> Ma mi pare che tutti trovino piu vantaggioso fare ricostruzioni fantasiose piuttosto che cercare di riportare parole e fatti concreti, forse chiedo troppo.


Quanto hai ragione. Ormai in generale si vedono sempre meno domande "piccanti", meno scoop, meno esclusive, meno inchieste ed il tutto si riduce sempre a ricostruzioni, rumors, voci ecc ecc


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, sono le ore del rinnovo di Maldini. Avvocati al lavoro per concretizzare la stretta di mano con Cardinale. Maldini va verso la firma di un contratto biennale con opzione per il terzo. Possibile, ma non probabile, che l'annuncio arrivi oggi. Più semplice si formalizzi tutto qualche ora più tardi, ovviamente in coppia con la firma di Frederic Massara, che passa in secondo piano e al d.s. del Milan non dispiace, ma resta fondamentale per la costruzione della squadra
> 
> *Per il CorSera le firme di Maldini e Massara dovrebbero arrivare oggi.*



Secondo me gli annunci, se ci saranno, saranno molto in sordina. Sicuramente scordiamoci le domande che vorremmo noi fatte da Casa Milan e dai giornalisti che bazzicano lì.
Ci sarà invece una conferenza corposa quando sarà presentato il nuovo organigramma ufficiale con fuori Gazidis.

Paolo potrebbe anche rilasciare una nuova intervista alla Gazzetta, per "bilanciare" quella già fatta. Ma la vedo come un'ipotesi più remota.


----------



## willcoyote85 (27 Giugno 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Vediamo se è la volta buona. Poi mi piacerebbe che qualcuno facesse bene il proprio lavoro e riuscisse ad intercettare Maldini nei prossimi giorni per fargli qualche domanda.
> Ma mi pare che tutti trovino piu vantaggioso fare ricostruzioni fantasiose piuttosto che cercare di riportare parole e fatti concreti, forse chiedo troppo.


non gli rispondono i nostri su certe cose.


----------



## SoloMVB (27 Giugno 2022)

.


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Giugno 2022)

.


----------



## SoloMVB (27 Giugno 2022)

.


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Giugno 2022)

.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Giugno 2022)

*FInitela qui.*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, sono le ore del rinnovo di Maldini. Avvocati al lavoro per concretizzare la stretta di mano con Cardinale. Maldini va verso la firma di un contratto biennale con opzione per il terzo. Possibile, ma non probabile, che l'annuncio arrivi oggi. Più semplice si formalizzi tutto qualche ora più tardi, ovviamente in coppia con la firma di Frederic Massara, che passa in secondo piano e al d.s. del Milan non dispiace, ma resta fondamentale per la costruzione della squadra
> 
> *Per il CorSera le firme di Maldini e Massara dovrebbero arrivare oggi.*



.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (27 Giugno 2022)

Dai che non se ne può più! Firmareeeee


----------



## Devil man (27 Giugno 2022)

da 1 settimana la firma dovrebbe arrivare "oggi"...


----------



## Trumpusconi (27 Giugno 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> da 1 settimana la firma dovrebbe arrivare "oggi"...


Da un mese, altro che.


----------



## Nevergiveup (27 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, sono le ore del rinnovo di Maldini. Avvocati al lavoro per concretizzare la stretta di mano con Cardinale. Maldini va verso la firma di un contratto biennale con opzione per il terzo. Possibile, ma non probabile, che l'annuncio arrivi oggi. Più semplice si formalizzi tutto qualche ora più tardi, ovviamente in coppia con la firma di Frederic Massara, che passa in secondo piano e al d.s. del Milan non dispiace, ma resta fondamentale per la costruzione della squadra
> 
> *Per il CorSera le firme di Maldini e Massara dovrebbero arrivare oggi.*


Sembra una stagione di "beautifull" questo rinnovo.. tutti vogliono che tizio e caio si sposino, tutti sanno che si sposeranno, ma ogni puntata non succede una mazza e le nozze vanno a quella successiva..


----------



## Zenos (27 Giugno 2022)

evideon ha scritto:


> Ma che cavolo di precisazioni sarebbero mai queste? Adesso i pseudo giornalisti interpretano pure i pensieri di Maldini??
> E comunque in ogni articolo sul Milan c'è sempre il velato intento di rappresentare malumori e zizzanie dentro il club!
> Ormai questo è diventato lo sport nazionale dei giornalai...!!


Probabile ma non possibile,firma oggi o qualche ora più tardi verosimilmente entro il 30.


----------



## Blu71 (27 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, sono le ore del rinnovo di Maldini. Avvocati al lavoro per concretizzare la stretta di mano con Cardinale. Maldini va verso la firma di un contratto biennale con opzione per il terzo. Possibile, ma non probabile, che l'annuncio arrivi oggi. Più semplice si formalizzi tutto qualche ora più tardi, ovviamente in coppia con la firma di Frederic Massara, che passa in secondo piano e al d.s. del Milan non dispiace, ma resta fondamentale per la costruzione della squadra
> 
> *Per il CorSera le firme di Maldini e Massara dovrebbero arrivare oggi.*




Bisogna muoversi.


----------



## admin (27 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, sono le ore del rinnovo di Maldini. Avvocati al lavoro per concretizzare la stretta di mano con Cardinale. Maldini va verso la firma di un contratto biennale con opzione per il terzo. Possibile, ma non probabile, che l'annuncio arrivi oggi. Più semplice si formalizzi tutto qualche ora più tardi, ovviamente in coppia con la firma di Frederic Massara, che passa in secondo piano e al d.s. del Milan non dispiace, ma resta fondamentale per la costruzione della squadra
> 
> *Per il CorSera le firme di Maldini e Massara dovrebbero arrivare oggi.*


.


----------



## uolfetto (27 Giugno 2022)

E pure oggi...


----------



## unbreakable (27 Giugno 2022)

spero di sbagliarmi..però ci dovrebbe spiegare acervi..a me non sembra per niente un colpo da maldini..sono molto negativo..comunque vediamo..mi sembra anche strano ridursi all'ultimo..


----------



## Hellscream (27 Giugno 2022)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> E pure oggi...


_C'è tempo._


----------



## GP7 (27 Giugno 2022)

unbreakable ha scritto:


> spero di sbagliarmi..però ci dovrebbe spiegare acervi..a me non sembra per niente un colpo da maldini..sono molto negativo..comunque vediamo..mi sembra anche strano ridursi all'ultimo..


Non sarebbe spiegabile in alcun modo dunque o Acerbi trattasi di super bufala oppure sono gli ultimi 4 giorni di Maldini a Casa Milan.
Non esiste una terza via. O almeno voglio crederlo.


----------



## danjr (27 Giugno 2022)

Bello l’annuncio comunque


----------



## egidiopersempre (27 Giugno 2022)

secondo me entro fine settimana firma.... oppure no.


----------



## __king george__ (27 Giugno 2022)

siamo a una settimana esatta dal raduno giusto?

se si dice che non inizia proprio sotto i migliori auspici non credo si possa essere tacciati di pessimismo..almeno quest'anno..

magari tra un mese tutto è cambiato ma al momento..


----------



## braungioxe (27 Giugno 2022)

Forse si sono dimenticati che quest'anno il campionato inizia 20 giorni prima..con sti tiri e molla fasulli del cavolo...mah,il circo...


----------



## Swaitak (27 Giugno 2022)

Che io ricordi il lunedi ad Ibiza c'era il circoloco.. col quarzo che Paolino torna oggi


----------



## Trumpusconi (27 Giugno 2022)

Non firma.


----------



## Masanijey (27 Giugno 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Non firma.


È una tua supposizione o è una notizia?


----------



## 7AlePato7 (27 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, sono le ore del rinnovo di Maldini. Avvocati al lavoro per concretizzare la stretta di mano con Cardinale. Maldini va verso la firma di un contratto biennale con opzione per il terzo. Possibile, ma non probabile, che l'annuncio arrivi oggi. Più semplice si formalizzi tutto qualche ora più tardi, ovviamente in coppia con la firma di Frederic Massara, che passa in secondo piano e al d.s. del Milan non dispiace, ma resta fondamentale per la costruzione della squadra
> 
> *Per il CorSera le firme di Maldini e Massara dovrebbero arrivare oggi.*


Anche oggi firma domani. 
Se non firma entra il 30 sono curioso di sapere cosa si inventeranno Gazza glabra e Idiott.


----------



## GP7 (27 Giugno 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Non firma.


Lo penso anche io.


----------



## rossonerosud (27 Giugno 2022)

Questa cosa di Acerbi mi fa pensare che non firmi.


----------



## Hellscream (27 Giugno 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Anche oggi firma domani.
> Se non firma entra il 30 sono curioso di sapere cosa si inventeranno Gazza glabra e Idiott.


Ti diranno che ancora _c'è tempo, _che come già sta iniziando a dire qualcuno, _"il rinnovo c'è già, si vede" _e che quindi sciocchezze come comunicati ufficiali non servono, perché tanto appunto, _"si vede", _noi siamo troppo superiori per abbassarci a queste banalità dei comunicati ufficiali.

Il tutto ovviamente mentre _"il calciomercato deve ancora iniziare" _si trasformerà in _"ma che volete, il calciomercato è appena iniziato!"_


----------



## Zenos (27 Giugno 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Non firma.


E fa bene.


----------



## GP7 (27 Giugno 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> E fa bene.


Farebbe assolutamente bene


----------



## 7AlePato7 (27 Giugno 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Ti diranno che ancora _c'è tempo, _che come già sta iniziando a dire qualcuno, _"il rinnovo c'è già, si vede" _e che quindi sciocchezze come comunicati ufficiali non servono, perché tanto appunto, _"si vede", _noi siamo troppo superiori per abbassarci a queste banalità dei comunicati ufficiali.
> 
> Il tutto ovviamente mentre _"il calciomercato deve ancora iniziare" _si trasformerà in _"ma che volete, il calciomercato è appena iniziato!"_


Già sento il rumore delle unghie sui vetri di chi si arrampicherà per giustificare questa situazione che di giustificazioni attendibili non ne ha.
Per me questa proprietà si deve semplicemente vergognare per quello che sta combinando in questo mese, comunicazione a livello dilettantistico e gestione dei rinnovi dei dirigenti altrettanto imbarazzante.


----------



## Buciadignho (27 Giugno 2022)

Masanijey ha scritto:


> È una tua supposizione o è una notizia?


E' una sua profezia  

Se si espone cosi, vuol dire che Paolo ha firmato da almeno un annetto


----------



## jacky (27 Giugno 2022)

Se Maldini non firma diventa un idolo e tempo 10-11 mesi torna a Milanello da re.
Se firma con budget ridicolo, Acerbi, elemosina a Leao e Bennacer, fa un figuraccia cosmica.


----------



## Trumpusconi (27 Giugno 2022)

Masanijey ha scritto:


> È una tua supposizione o è una notizia?


Mia nota supposizione un po' tra il serio e il faceto.
Cerco di esorcizzare un po' la paura.


----------



## Trumpusconi (27 Giugno 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> E' una sua profezia
> 
> Se si espone cosi, vuol dire che Paolo ha firmato da almeno un annetto


Ero sul trespolo per mesi a dire che eravamo spacciati per lo scudo, rispettate i miei sforzi


----------



## Masanijey (27 Giugno 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Mia nota supposizione un po' tra il serio e il faceto.
> Cerco di esorcizzare un po' la paura.


Mannaggia a te! Mi hai fatto scassare il tasto F5


----------



## admin (27 Giugno 2022)




----------



## alexpozzi90 (27 Giugno 2022)

Tutto questo attendere l'ultimo giorno fa pensare a tre opzioni:
- rinnovo già fatto, non lo annunciano perché non si cagano la stampa di striscio (linea societaria dal 2018)
- contrattazioni serrate, con ognuno che tira acqua al suo mulino, con Elliott terzo incomodo avvelenato con Maldini
- non ci sarà rinnovo

Io sono per una via di mezzo tra prima e seconda, il tutto è amplificato da stampa nemica e una consistente fetta di milanisti scontenti a prescindere anche dopo lo scudetto (cosa che trovo risibile, ma a ognuno il suo).


----------



## Devil man (27 Giugno 2022)

Anche oggi firma domani


----------



## Zenos (27 Giugno 2022)

3 giorni dal fine rapporto.
Va.tutto.bene.


----------



## Swaitak (27 Giugno 2022)

se non firma entro il 31 agosto, poi abbiamo tutto il tempo di farlo firmare prima di gennaio


----------



## mandraghe (27 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, sono le ore del rinnovo di Maldini. Avvocati al lavoro per concretizzare la stretta di mano con Cardinale. Maldini va verso la firma di un contratto biennale con opzione per il terzo. Possibile, ma non probabile, che l'annuncio arrivi oggi. Più semplice si formalizzi tutto qualche ora più tardi, ovviamente in coppia con la firma di Frederic Massara, che passa in secondo piano e al d.s. del Milan non dispiace, ma resta fondamentale per la costruzione della squadra
> 
> *Per il CorSera le firme di Maldini e Massara dovrebbero arrivare oggi.*




Io continuo ad essere scettico sul fatto che rinnovi.

E se firma sarà forse anche peggio. In pratica M&M saranno emarginati, con pochi spazi di manovra, con un budget ridicolo e con giocatori che rischierebbero di sfumare per pochi spiccioli o per ripicche meschine. Sarà, ma lavorare così sarebbe un supplizio.

A questo aggiungiamoci il sistematico sabotaggio dei giocatori che avevano individuato e trattato per mesi e il farli andare a scadenza come se fossero gli ultimi scemi. 

Boh, sarò permaloso io, ma se mi avessero trattato in questo modo invece della firma Elliott e Gerry 'a Carogna da me avrebbero avuto un tonante affanculo.


----------



## Solo (27 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, sono le ore del rinnovo di Maldini. Avvocati al lavoro per concretizzare la stretta di mano con Cardinale. Maldini va verso la firma di un contratto biennale con opzione per il terzo. Possibile, ma non probabile, che l'annuncio arrivi oggi. Più semplice si formalizzi tutto qualche ora più tardi, ovviamente in coppia con la firma di Frederic Massara, che passa in secondo piano e al d.s. del Milan non dispiace, ma resta fondamentale per la costruzione della squadra
> 
> *Per il CorSera le firme di Maldini e Massara dovrebbero arrivare oggi.*


Bah. Se domani pomeriggio annunciano Origi io mi aspetto che entro domani mattina annuncino MM, altrimenti direi che Origi è il loro regalo d'addio.


----------



## uolfetto (27 Giugno 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> Tutto questo attendere l'ultimo giorno fa pensare a tre opzioni:
> - rinnovo già fatto, non lo annunciano perché non si cagano la stampa di striscio (linea societaria dal 2018)
> - contrattazioni serrate, con ognuno che tira acqua al suo mulino, con Elliott terzo incomodo avvelenato con Maldini
> - non ci sarà rinnovo
> ...


La prima opzione non ha un senso logico che sia uno. Quindi restano le altre due.


----------



## El picinin (27 Giugno 2022)

Per me non firma,e se fossi Cardinale sarei Incazzato a bestia,significa tornare indietro di 3 anni,e sappiamo quanto costa risalire,praticamente parte da 2 step indietro,io al suo posto suo avrei detto ho confermate Maldini e gli date quello che vuole,o riformuliamo l accordo con 300 milioni in meno.


----------



## Buciadignho (27 Giugno 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Bah. Se domani pomeriggio annunciano Origi io mi aspetto che entro domani mattina annuncino MM, altrimenti direi che Origi è il loro regalo d'addio.


Si pero' ragioniamo ragazzi, si é mai visto una squadra dove il DS/DT non sia certo del rinnovo (secondo i giornali) e non si ha l'ombra del sostituto? Se le cose fossero come le vediamo noi a quest'ora ci sarebbero già tre o quattro nomi in giro per l'Europa a trattare per nome del Milan, ed invece con Pinto c'erano Paolo e Ricky. Con tanto di intercettazioni giornalistiche...

Capisco che la comunicazione é non esistente, qui é più colpa dei giornali che ci sguazzano che del tifoso o della società per me, ma se si ragiona si vedranno le cose per quello che realmente sono.

Come detto all'inizio quell'intervista ha scoperchiato il vaso, un mese di agonia terribile, piene di ricostruzioni e budget fantomatici.

Si potrà continuare ad ironizzare, ma mi gioco le palle che Paolo ha già rinnovato da tempo, se non formalmente a parole. Non si spiegherebbe niente altrimenti.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (27 Giugno 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Si pero' ragioniamo ragazzi, si é mai visto una squadra dove il DS/DT non sia certo del rinnovo (secondo i giornali) e non si ha l'ombra del sostituto? Se le cose fossero come le vediamo noi a quest'ora ci sarebbero già tre o quattro nomi in giro per l'Europa a trattare per nome del Milan, ed invece con Pinto c'erano Paolo e Ricky. Con tanto di intercettazioni giornalistiche...
> 
> Capisco che la comunicazione é non esistente, qui é più colpa dei giornali che ci sguazzano che del tifoso o della società per me, ma se si ragiona si vedranno le cose per quello che realmente sono.
> 
> ...


Quindi sarebbe meglio non dire che ha rinnovato dopo tutto questo tempo, con i giornali che ci stanno massacrando e i tifosi preoccupati. Dai non abbiamo l'anello al naso, bastano due righe striminzite, altrimenti significa che qualche problema c'è eccome.


----------



## alexpozzi90 (27 Giugno 2022)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> La prima opzione non ha un senso logico che sia uno. Quindi restano le altre due.


Ma, guarda, quando parlano i vari esponenti del Milan si percepisce sempre una nota di perculamento verso i giornalisti/addetti ai lavori: Maldini in primis il giorno dello scudetto a quelli che gli chiedevano dove migliorare, la prima cosa detta fu "ma, è difficile, la rosa è molto sottovalutata dai più e si vede", oppure Scaroni recentemente "non siamo in pole nei sondaggi a chiacchere", ecc...anche solo il fatto che i soliti trombettieri di regime milanisti sappiano poco e niente della reale politica del club è indicativo. Non mi stupirei se il 30 ci fosse una nota asettica e via. Anche perché è la prima volta nella storia del genere umano che si fanno tutti sti drammi per rinnovi dirigenziali.


----------



## mandraghe (27 Giugno 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Si pero' ragioniamo ragazzi, si é mai visto una squadra dove il DS/DT non sia certo del rinnovo (secondo i giornali) e non si ha l'ombra del sostituto? Se le cose fossero come le vediamo noi a quest'ora ci sarebbero già tre o quattro nomi in giro per l'Europa a trattare per nome del Milan, ed invece con Pinto c'erano Paolo e Ricky. Con tanto di intercettazioni giornalistiche...
> 
> Capisco che la comunicazione é non esistente, qui é più colpa dei giornali che ci sguazzano che del tifoso o della società per me, ma se si ragiona si vedranno le cose per quello che realmente sono.
> 
> ...



Intanto Botman e Sanches che un mese fa sembravano nostri sfumano. 

Come detto fossi in Maldini non rinnoverei: trattato come l'ultimo degli scemi e senza considerazione ma anzi con una parte della compagine proprietaria che palesemente non lo sopporta. Mah.


----------



## El picinin (27 Giugno 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Intanto Botman e Sanches che un mese fa sembravano nostri sfumano.
> 
> Come detto fossi in Maldini non rinnoverei: trattato come l'ultimo degli scemi e senza considerazione ma anzi con una parte della compagine proprietaria che palesemente non lo sopporta. Mah.


 io penso non firmi,a meno che Cardinale gli ha chiesto di resistere fino a settembre.


----------



## uolfetto (27 Giugno 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> Ma, guarda, quando parlano i vari esponenti del Milan si percepisce sempre una nota di perculamento verso i giornalisti/addetti ai lavori: Maldini in primis il giorno dello scudetto a quelli che gli chiedevano dove migliorare, la prima cosa detta fu "ma, è difficile, la rosa è molto sottovalutata dai più e si vede", oppure Scaroni recentemente "non siamo in pole nei sondaggi a chiacchere", ecc...anche solo il fatto che i soliti trombettieri di regime milanisti sappiano poco e niente della reale politica del club è indicativo. Non mi stupirei se il 30 ci fosse una nota asettica e via. Anche perché è la prima volta nella storia del genere umano che si fanno tutti sti drammi per rinnovi dirigenziali.


Si l'atteggiamento lo capisco ma in questo caso mi lascerebbe perplesso. Cioè annunciarlo l'ultimo giorno quando lo avevi già fatto vuol dire proprio farlo apposta, cioè il contrario di essere distaccati. E per perculare la stampa avresti fatto impazzire mezza tifoseria ecc? Mi sembrerebbe una strategia comunicativa pessima. Io invece penso che si sta trattando da un mese e non lo so mica come va finire eh.


----------



## Giofa (27 Giugno 2022)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> La prima opzione non ha un senso logico che sia uno. Quindi restano le altre due.


Anche il non rinnovo mi lascia perplesso. Più che altro per la famosa intervista di Paolo. Se sei il garante dei milanisti non li lasci appesi in questa incertezza, secondo me da questa vicenda ne escono sconfitti tutti.
A meno che sia una strategia per togliere i riflettori dalle questioni di mercato, ma è una visione davvero troppo ottimista


----------



## 7AlePato7 (27 Giugno 2022)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Anche il non rinnovo mi lascia perplesso. Più che altro per la famosa intervista di Paolo. Se sei il garante dei milanisti non li lasci appesi in questa incertezza, secondo me da questa vicenda ne escono sconfitti tutti.
> A meno che sia una strategia per togliere i riflettori dalle questioni di mercato, ma è una visione davvero troppo ottimista


Così magari i tifosi non si accorgono che abbiamo ripiegato su Acerbi perso Botman


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (27 Giugno 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Si pero' ragioniamo ragazzi, si é mai visto una squadra dove il DS/DT non sia certo del rinnovo (secondo i giornali) e non si ha l'ombra del sostituto? Se le cose fossero come le vediamo noi a quest'ora ci sarebbero già tre o quattro nomi in giro per l'Europa a trattare per nome del Milan, ed invece con Pinto c'erano Paolo e Ricky. Con tanto di intercettazioni giornalistiche...
> 
> Capisco che la comunicazione é non esistente, qui é più colpa dei giornali che ci sguazzano che del tifoso o della società per me, ma se si ragiona si vedranno le cose per quello che realmente sono.
> 
> ...



sì ma soprattutto non ha senso che due dei maggiori dirigenti del Milan siano in giro a pranzo da Pinto e imbastire trattative a 4 giorni dalla scadenza del contratto senza un rinnovo. Non sono mica la donna delle pulizie (con tutto il rispetto) che lavora fino all'ultimo giorno del contratto, un dirigente se è fuori non va certo a imbastire trattative per l'anno a venire. E' ovvio che abbiano già trovato l'intesa, magari dovranno ancora firmare i contratti. 

Non capisco perchè si va dietro a chi deve riempire quotidianamente pagine e pagine di giornali.


----------



## Giofa (27 Giugno 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Così magari i tifosi non si accorgono che abbiamo ripiegato su Acerbi perso Botman


Botman qui nel forum era dibattuto (all'inizio ero scettico, poi mi ero convinto e puntualmente deluso), su Acerbi penso siamo tutti d'accordo che sarebbe una porcheria


----------



## gabri65 (27 Giugno 2022)

A Paolo lo fanno firmare con una penna con l'inchiostro a scomparsa.

Tipo gli acquisti, sai.


----------



## Buciadignho (27 Giugno 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Quindi sarebbe meglio non dire che ha rinnovato dopo tutto questo tempo, con i giornali che ci stanno massacrando e i tifosi preoccupati. Dai non abbiamo l'anello al naso, bastano due righe striminzite, altrimenti significa che qualche problema c'è eccome.


I problemi ci sono eccome, lo ha enfatizzato Paolo stesso. Qui però si scambiano problemi normalissimi in ambito lavorativo con qualcosa di terribilmente grave ed irrisolvibile.

Sulla comunicazione è stata seguita una certa strada, anche se a dire il vero tutti i protagonisti hanno detto che si continuerà con la stessa dirigenza.


----------



## mandraghe (27 Giugno 2022)

El picinin ha scritto:


> io penso non firmi,a meno che Cardinale gli ha chiesto di resistere fino a settembre.




Chissà se Cardinale ci sarà a Settembre  

Ad oggi c'è una cessione diciamo fantasiosa, un mercato con obiettivi che sfumano e i due dirigenti che fanno mercato il cui contratto scade tra tre giorni.

Male. Malissimo.

Ah dimenticavo: il raduno è tra una settimana, giusto per non farci mancare nulla.


----------



## mandraghe (27 Giugno 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> I problemi ci sono eccome, lo ha enfatizzato Paolo stesso. Qui però si scambiano problemi normalissimi in ambito lavorativo con qualcosa di terribilmente grave ed irrisolvibile.
> 
> Sulla comunicazione è stata seguita una certa strada, anche se a dire il vero tutti i protagonisti hanno detto che si continuerà con la stessa dirigenza.




Tra una settimana c'è il raduno, il 16 luglio giochiamo la prima partita ed il campionato inizia tra 50 giorni. Fossimo a settembre direi che il tempo c'è. Invece con date così ravvicinate, con i giorni che passano e con nessuno che parla mi pare che i motivi di allarme/preoccupazione siano fondati.


----------



## mandraghe (27 Giugno 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> sì ma soprattutto non ha senso che due dei maggiori dirigenti del Milan siano in giro a pranzo da Pinto e imbastire trattative a 4 giorni dalla scadenza del contratto senza un rinnovo. Non sono mica la donna delle pulizie (con tutto il rispetto) che lavora fino all'ultimo giorno del contratto, un dirigente se è fuori non va certo a imbastire trattative per l'anno a venire. E' ovvio che abbiano già trovato l'intesa, magari dovranno ancora firmare i contratti.
> 
> Non capisco perchè si va dietro a chi deve riempire quotidianamente pagine e pagine di giornali.



Mirabelli pochi giorni prima di essere cacciato ingaggiò Strinic e quel belga di cui ho rimosso il nome. 

Sarò pessimista io ma vedendo gli obiettivi che sfumano e nessuno che parla apertamente sarei davvero sorpreso se Maldini firmasse. E ripeto: forse se firma è anche peggio.


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Giugno 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Si pero' ragioniamo ragazzi, si é mai visto una squadra dove il DS/DT non sia certo del rinnovo (secondo i giornali) e non si ha l'ombra del sostituto? Se le cose fossero come le vediamo noi a quest'ora ci sarebbero già tre o quattro nomi in giro per l'Europa a trattare per nome del Milan, ed invece con Pinto c'erano Paolo e Ricky. Con tanto di intercettazioni giornalistiche...
> 
> Capisco che la comunicazione é non esistente, qui é più colpa dei giornali che ci sguazzano che del tifoso o della società per me, ma se si ragiona si vedranno le cose per quello che realmente sono.
> 
> ...


Io mi sto facendo delle grasse risate da giorni. Scenari apocalittici, cavallette, serie B, bagget da 40 milioni, ecc ecc ...


----------



## RickyKaka22 (27 Giugno 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Tra una settimana c'è il raduno, il 16 luglio giochiamo la prima partita ed il campionato inizia tra 50 giorni. Fossimo a settembre direi che il tempo c'è. Invece con date così ravvicinate, con i giorni che passano e con nessuno che parla mi pare che i motivi di allarme/preoccupazione siano fondati.


Calma ragazzi...non mi sembra che altri team abbiano già i nuovi giocatori da 7-10 giorni....da Venerdi' si capirà chi si sta muovendo nei tempi giusti ecc...adesso per tutti noi è solamente un "credere alla stampa" Nessuno sa niente...


----------



## 7AlePato7 (27 Giugno 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> I problemi ci sono eccome, lo ha enfatizzato Paolo stesso. Qui però si scambiano problemi normalissimi in ambito lavorativo con qualcosa di terribilmente grave ed irrisolvibile.
> 
> Sulla comunicazione è stata seguita una certa strada, anche se a dire il vero tutti i protagonisti hanno detto che si continuerà con la stessa dirigenza.


Non è normalissimo, perchè quanto accaduto nell'ultimo mese è stato avvertito come un danno esiziale per il Milan: una società che dal punto di vista della comunicazione si è limitata ai soliti ammiccamenti e sorrisini di Suma senza fornire alcun feedback concreto ai tifosi secondo me si è comportata in modo dilettantistico. 
Contrasti e conflitti sono normali all'interno di un club, ma in questo caso ci sono due fazioni diametralmente opposte, cristallizzate sulle proprie posizioni, di cui almeno al momento non si da l'impressione che sia stato chiarito tutto.
Poi chiaramente ognuno si può fare l'idea che vuole sulla vicenda, ma per me di tranquillo e sereno non vi è nulla. E finchè non arriveranno comunicati ufficiali per me sarà sempre confusa la situazione.


----------



## Baba (27 Giugno 2022)

Firmerà ne sono certo. Però a sto punto mi aspetto che i giornali facciano partite il count down come per l’ultimo dell’anno.


----------



## Tobi (27 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, sono le ore del rinnovo di Maldini. Avvocati al lavoro per concretizzare la stretta di mano con Cardinale. Maldini va verso la firma di un contratto biennale con opzione per il terzo. Possibile, ma non probabile, che l'annuncio arrivi oggi. Più semplice si formalizzi tutto qualche ora più tardi, ovviamente in coppia con la firma di Frederic Massara, che passa in secondo piano e al d.s. del Milan non dispiace, ma resta fondamentale per la costruzione della squadra
> 
> *Per il CorSera le firme di Maldini e Massara dovrebbero arrivare oggi.*



Elliott nemmeno il TFR vuole pagare a Maldini e Massara


----------



## 7AlePato7 (27 Giugno 2022)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Botman qui nel forum era dibattuto (all'inizio ero scettico, poi mi ero convinto e puntualmente deluso), su Acerbi penso siamo tutti d'accordo che sarebbe una porcheria


E' che una società normale che punta in alto, adesso cercherebbe prima di prendere i giocatori importanti che servono per fare il salto di qualità e in un secondo momento si penserebbe ai tappabuchi. Il fatto che al Milan in questo momento non la pensino in questo modo mi fa riflettere e suggerisce che i nomi che solleticano il tifoso (Asensio, CDK, Ziyech) non arriveranno mai. Anche perchè anche per il discorso liste gli slot per gli stranieri sono non pieni, ma strapieni... soprattutto il rinnovo così a occhi chiusi di Messias mi scoraggia parecchio. 
Brutta vicenda...


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Giugno 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Non è normalissimo, perchè quanto accaduto nell'ultimo mese è stato avvertito come un danno esiziale per il Milan: una società che dal punto di vista della comunicazione si è limitata ai soliti ammiccamenti e sorrisini di Suma senza fornire alcun feedback concreto ai tifosi secondo me si è comportata in modo dilettantistico.
> Contrasti e conflitti sono normali all'interno di un club, ma in questo caso ci sono due fazioni diametralmente opposte, cristallizzate sulle proprie posizioni, di cui almeno al momento non si da l'impressione che sia stato chiarito tutto.
> Poi chiaramente ognuno si può fare l'idea che vuole sulla vicenda, ma per me di tranquillo e sereno non vi è nulla. E finchè non arriveranno comunicati ufficiali per me sarà sempre confusa la situazione.


Aridaje, questa è una tua interpretazione però. 
Che ci deve fare il Milan se te ( in generale è, sia chiaro non ce l'ho con te ) deduci cose da quello che scrive la stampa. Fosse come dici tu dovremmo fare un comunicato stampa ogni 3 ore per sbugiardare ogni cosa.

L'ho scritto questa mattina : Hai un comunicato ufficiale del Milan che ti dice che si continuerà con questa guida tecnica, hai le parole di Cardinale e quelle del presidente del Club. Cosa vuoi di più ?

Grandi risate da giorni.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (27 Giugno 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Mirabelli pochi giorni prima di essere cacciato ingaggiò Strinic e quel belga di cui ho rimosso il nome.
> 
> Sarò pessimista io ma vedendo gli obiettivi che sfumano e nessuno che parla apertamente sarei davvero sorpreso se Maldini firmasse. E ripeto: forse se firma è anche peggio.


bè ma in quel caso furono licenziati, non c'era un rinnovo di mezzo.


----------



## mandraghe (27 Giugno 2022)

RickyKaka22 ha scritto:


> Calma ragazzi...non mi sembra che altri team abbiano già i nuovi giocatori da 7-10 giorni....da Venerdi' si capirà chi si sta muovendo nei tempi giusti ecc...adesso per tutti noi è solamente un "credere alla stampa" Nessuno sa niente...



Si però le altre società hanno le idee chiare (giuste o sbagliate che siano) noi passiamo da Botman ad Acerbi. Qual è la ratio?

Sulla stampa diciamo che nei particolari magari non ci prendono, però nelle grandi linee ci hanno sempre preso: ricordiamo quando uscirono le prime notizie su InvestCorp che mollava? All'inizio eravamo increduli e ci ridevamo su, poi invece è andata così.

Adesso dicono tutti che Maldini firmerà, quindi è probabile che ciò sia vero. Ma sono le modalità del rinnovo che lasciano perplessi.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (27 Giugno 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Aridaje, questa è una tua interpretazione però. Che ci deve fare il Milan se te ( in generale è, sia chiaro non ce l'ho con te ) deduci cose da quello che scrive la stampa. Fosse come dici tu dovremmo fare un comunicato stampa ogni 3 ore per sbugiardare ogni cosa.
> 
> L'ho scritto questa mattina : Hai un comunicato ufficiale del Milan che ti dice che si continuerà con questa guida tecnica, hai le parole di Cardinale e quelle del presidente del Club. Cosa vuoi di più ?
> 
> Grandi risate da giorni.


No, magari due righe dove si dice che Maldini ha rinnovato. Le chiacchiere le porta via il vento caro Lollo. I latini dicevano: verba volant, scripta manent. Senza scripta sono tutte idiozie.


----------



## alexpozzi90 (27 Giugno 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> E ripeto: forse se firma è anche peggio.


In base a cosa? Oltre a essere contro a prescindere ovviamente. È un mese che si sente la linea "lealista", "se firma Paolo è una garanzia", ora sta già diventando che non va bene uguale.


----------



## Nomaduk (27 Giugno 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Aridaje, questa è una tua interpretazione però.
> Che ci deve fare il Milan se te ( in generale è, sia chiaro non ce l'ho con te ) deduci cose da quello che scrive la stampa. Fosse come dici tu dovremmo fare un comunicato stampa ogni 3 ore per sbugiardare ogni cosa.
> 
> L'ho scritto questa mattina : Hai un comunicato ufficiale del Milan che ti dice che si continuerà con questa guida tecnica, hai le parole di Cardinale e quelle del presidente del Club. Cosa vuoi di più ?
> ...


mi immagino maldini e massara quando parlano con procuratori e altri ds per i giocatori con quale voglia ci vadano senza contratto. ammesso che stiano lavorando... a memoria non ricordo un rinnovo di contratto di dirigenti sportivi 3 giorni prima della scadenza. ma se per te è normale va bene siamo fiduciosi.


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Giugno 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> No, magari due righe dove si dice che Maldini ha rinnovato. Le chiacchiere le porta via il vento caro Lollo. I latini dicevano: verba volant, scripta manent. Senza scripta sono tutte idiozie.


Vedremo. Ne riparliamo tra un pochino.


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Giugno 2022)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> mi immagino maldini e massara quando parlano con procuratori e altri ds per i giocatori con quale voglia ci vadano senza contratto. ammesso che stiano lavorando... a memoria non ricordo un rinnovo di contratto di dirigenti sportivi 3 giorni prima della scadenza. ma se per te è normale va bene siamo fiduciosi.


Appunto fratello, fattele du domande.


----------



## Giofa (27 Giugno 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Aridaje, questa è una tua interpretazione però.
> Che ci deve fare il Milan se te ( in generale è, sia chiaro non ce l'ho con te ) deduci cose da quello che scrive la stampa. Fosse come dici tu dovremmo fare un comunicato stampa ogni 3 ore per sbugiardare ogni cosa.
> 
> L'ho scritto questa mattina : Hai un comunicato ufficiale del Milan che ti dice che si continuerà con questa guida tecnica, hai le parole di Cardinale e quelle del presidente del Club. Cosa vuoi di più ?
> ...


Lollo però, a meno che si spacci quel comunicato per rinnovo, qui ci vedo comunque una mancanza di rispetto nei confronti del tifoso. Se voci mettono così in discussione la società, due righe che confermano i rinnovi sarebbero doverose. Non si chiede un comunicato per ogni voce di mercato che esce, ma che al 27 giugno non si sappia ufficialmente il futuro di Maldini e Massara per me è assurdo


----------



## RickyKaka22 (27 Giugno 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Si però le altre società hanno le idee chiare (giuste o sbagliate che siano) noi passiamo da Botman ad Acerbi. Qual è la ratio?
> 
> Sulla stampa diciamo che nei particolari magari non ci prendono, però nelle grandi linee ci hanno sempre preso: ricordiamo quando uscirono le prime notizie su InvestCorp che mollava? All'inizio eravamo increduli e ci ridevamo su, poi invece è andata così.
> 
> Adesso dicono tutti che Maldini firmerà, quindi è probabile che ciò sia vero. Ma sono le modalità del rinnovo che lasciano perplessi.


Ma anche la voce di "acerbi" è tutta da verificare...è fuori progetto tecnico sia per età che per ingaggio....se prendiamo lui o MM non rinnovano e qualcuno si sta occupando della parte tecnica(io dico impossibile al 99%), oppure sono i soliti nomi fantasiosi che ci hanno sempre accostato per mettere terrore tra noi tifosi...vediamo prima cosa fa paolo e poi cominciamo a tirare le somme...fin quando ci sarà lui li o con un budget da 1mln o da 200...si respirerà sempre aria di MILAN e di AMBIZIONI! Le società che ci amministrano passano....i veri MILANISTI NO! FORZA PAOLO!


----------



## alexpozzi90 (27 Giugno 2022)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Lollo però, a meno che si spacci quel comunicato per rinnovo, qui ci vedo comunque una mancanza di rispetto nei confronti del tifoso. Se voci mettono così in discussione la società, due righe che confermano i rinnovi sarebbero doverose. Non si chiede un comunicato per ogni voce di mercato che esce, ma che al 27 giugno non si sappia ufficialmente il futuro di Maldini e Massara per me è assurdo


Io sono a meta strada: pure io me ne sbatterei dei Padovan, Ravezzani&co, tanto i nostri dirigenti con si ingozzano a pranzo con questi figuri per avere l'ombrello mediatico come Marmotta, d'altro canto però bisognerebbe rasserenare i tifosi che cadono facilmente preda dei giornalisti contro. Anche le zero mosse ufficiali pre 30 giugno sono chiaramente legate a qualche motivo finanziario, ma ci vorrebbe pure qui più chiarezza.


----------



## Masanijey (27 Giugno 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Aridaje, questa è una tua interpretazione però.
> Che ci deve fare il Milan se te ( in generale è, sia chiaro non ce l'ho con te ) deduci cose da quello che scrive la stampa. Fosse come dici tu dovremmo fare un comunicato stampa ogni 3 ore per sbugiardare ogni cosa.
> 
> L'ho scritto questa mattina : Hai un comunicato ufficiale del Milan che ti dice che si continuerà con questa guida tecnica, hai le parole di Cardinale e quelle del presidente del Club. Cosa vuoi di più ?
> ...


No, però un attimo. Che Maldini e Massara non abbiano firmato non è un'invenzione dei giornali, perché l'ha confermato Scaroni nella sua intervista qualche giorno fa.
Ora, arrivare a 3 giorni dalla scadenza è ridicolo a dir poco. Grottesco, dilettantistico, irrispettoso, preoccupante, etc etc.
Questo rimane anche se i due firmano domani mattina eh.
Io sono uno dei più ottimisti e moderati nei giudizi, ma quello che va detto va detto!


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Giugno 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> Io sono a meta strada: pure io me ne sbatterei dei Padovan, Ravezzani&co, tanto i nostri dirigenti con si ingozzano a pranzo con questi figuri per avere l'ombrello mediatico come Marmotta, d'altro canto però bisognerebbe rasserenare i tifosi che cadono facilmente preda dei giornalisti contro. Anche le zero mosse ufficiali pre 30 giugno sono chiaramente legate a qualche motivo finanziario, ma ci vorrebbe pure qui più chiarezza.


ragazzi, però bisogna anche guardarsi intorno. Ditemi che club di serie A ha acquistato giocatori ( e ufficializzati ) ad oggi.

Prima leggevo nel posto di Origi ( che atterra tra poco tra l'altro )... " e menomaleee si sono svegliati a prendere qualcuno, gli altri stanno facendo piazza pulita", ma chi ? nessuna squadra ha ufficializzato nessuno e sono tutti completamente fermi. 

Anche il tanto discusso Botman, non è ancora ufficiale. Voglio dire che ci sono speranze ? no, ma che si fanno i funerali, le tragedie sempre e solo sul nulla. Fatti concreti, non balle. Fatti.


----------



## Nomaduk (27 Giugno 2022)

a me mi fa strano tutto sto tempo per un rinnovo che si poteva fare 2 giorni dopo l'arrivo di cardinale. o dentro o fuori.


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Giugno 2022)

Masanijey ha scritto:


> No, però un attimo. Che Maldini e Massara non abbiano firmato non è un'invenzione dei giornali, perché l'ha confermato Scaroni nella sua intervista qualche giorno fa.
> Ora, arrivare a 3 giorni dalla scadenza è ridicolo a dir poco. Grottesco, dilettantistico, irrispettoso, preoccupante, etc etc.
> Questo rimane anche se i due firmano domani mattina eh.
> Io sono uno dei più ottimisti e moderati nei giudizi, ma quello che va detto va detto!


Caaaaalma, vai a rileggere cosa ti dice Scaroni. Perchè qui ogni tanto non si leggono le cose: 
"Il cambio di proprietà in questo momento un po' cruciale ha creato delle complessità che non c'erano e ritardato tante cose ma i rapporti sono eccellenti. Non mi preoccupo molto del tema Maldini e Massara, nel senso che non ho il minimo dubbio che si raggiungerà un accordo per questa coppia che è stata così importante nel farci conseguire lo scudetto, continui con noi nei prossimi anni"

Punto, il presidente dell AC MILAN football club. E tutto scritto li, nero su bianco.


----------



## Giofa (27 Giugno 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> ragazzi, però bisogna anche guardarsi intorno. Ditemi che club di serie A ha acquistato giocatori ( e ufficializzati ) ad oggi.
> 
> Prima leggevo nel posto di Origi ( che atterra tra poco tra l'altro )... " e menomaleee si sono svegliati a prendere qualcuno, gli altri stanno facendo piazza pulita", ma chi ? nessuna squadra ha ufficializzato nessuno e sono tutti completamente fermi.
> 
> Anche il tanto discusso Botman, non è ancora ufficiale. Voglio dire che ci sono speranze ? no, ma che si fanno i funerali, le tragedie sempre e solo sul nulla. Fatti concreti, non balle. Fatti.


Lollo qui si parla di chi il mercato lo deve fare. A me non interessa nulla del murales di messi sul Duomo o dei 100 nomi accostati alla Juve dal Tuttosport. Vorrei che la mia squadra non mi faccia aspettare l'ultimo per sapere il destino di due degli artefici dello scudetto più emozionante che io ricordi


----------



## mandraghe (27 Giugno 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> In base a cosa? Oltre a essere contro a prescindere ovviamente. È un mese che si sente la linea "lealista", "se firma Paolo è una garanzia", ora sta già diventando che non va bene uguale.



Non c'entra nulla essere contro. Basta analizzare i fatti: gli hanno fatto saltare trattative che aveva impostato da mesi. Chi? Perché?

Lo stanno facendo andare a scadenza come fosse l'ultima ruota del carro. Chi? Perché?

Nessuno che dopo l'intervista abbia risposto alle sollecitazioni di Maldini. Perché?

Ergo non è difficile capire che anche se rinnovasse c'è qualcuno che non lo vuole, che non apprezza la sua ambizione e, cosa più grave, non apprezza il suo lavoro.

Con tutte queste circostanze non è insensato pensare che anche se rinnova poi avrà pochi margini di manovra facendo in pratica il semplice parafulmine.


----------



## Giek (27 Giugno 2022)

Imbarazzante il trattamento che Elio/Jerri stano riservando a Maldini e Massara.
IMBARAZZANTE e UMILIANTE.
Incredibile. A me Elio proprio non piace ma non pensavo arrivassero a tanto.
Nemmeno Bruce Willis in Armageddon aveva atteso così tanto prima di far saltare l’asteroide


----------



## Masanijey (27 Giugno 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Caaaaalma, vai a rileggere cosa ti dice Scaroni. Perchè qui ogni tanto non si leggono le cose:
> "Il cambio di proprietà in questo momento un po' cruciale ha creato delle complessità che non c'erano e ritardato tante cose ma i rapporti sono eccellenti. Non mi preoccupo molto del tema Maldini e Massara, nel senso che non ho il minimo dubbio che si raggiungerà un accordo per questa coppia che è stata così importante nel farci conseguire lo scudetto, continui con noi nei prossimi anni"
> 
> Punto, il presidente dell AC MILAN football club. E tutto scritto li, nero su bianco.


E cosa c'è di diverso da quello che ho detto io?
Conferma che non hanno firmato.
Il fatto che firmeranno non cambia le cose. Ma stiamo scherzando? Non siamo mica alla pizzeria da Giggino. Non si può arrivare a 3 giorni dalla scadenza senza avere un rinnovo nero su bianco.
Dai Lollo..


----------



## mandraghe (27 Giugno 2022)

RickyKaka22 ha scritto:


> Ma anche la voce di "acerbi" è tutta da verificare...è fuori progetto tecnico sia per età che per ingaggio....se prendiamo lui o MM non rinnovano e qualcuno si sta occupando della parte tecnica(io dico impossibile al 99%), oppure sono i soliti nomi fantasiosi che ci hanno sempre accostato per mettere terrore tra noi tifosi...vediamo prima cosa fa paolo e poi cominciamo a tirare le somme...fin quando ci sarà lui li o con un budget da 1mln o da 200...si respirerà sempre aria di MILAN e di AMBIZIONI! Le società che ci amministrano passano....i veri MILANISTI NO! FORZA PAOLO!



Beh anche Giroud e Kjaer e Florenzi e Messias sarebbero fuori progetto. Non sto criticando, anzi, ma riporto solo dei fatti.

Tu parli di ambizioni, anche Maldini lo ha fatto e per tutta risposta lo hanno tenuto a bagnomaria per un mese. Forse sono malizioso, ma se si condivideva il pensiero di Maldini il giorno dopo lo dovevano chiamare per rinnovare. E invece...

Anche l'estate scorsa e in inverno ci hanno accostato tanti nomi poi alla fine non si è sostituito il turco ed è arrivato Messias. Mentre a Gennaio, in piena lotta per lo scudetto, non si è sostituito Kjaer. E se non si trovava Kalulu chissà come finiva.

Non facciamo mercato praticamente da due anni, si son tagliati i costi, sono aumentati i ricavi eppure la volontà di spendere, cioè di migliorare, cioè di essere ambiziosi, non c'è. 

Che poi, ripeto per l'ennesima volta, nessuno pretende gli acquisti da 100 mln, ma che un giocatore sfumi perché ha una valutazione di 30 mln lo reputo davvero incomprensibile.


----------



## willcoyote85 (27 Giugno 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Aridaje, questa è una tua interpretazione però.
> Che ci deve fare il Milan se te ( in generale è, sia chiaro non ce l'ho con te ) deduci cose da quello che scrive la stampa. Fosse come dici tu dovremmo fare un comunicato stampa ogni 3 ore per sbugiardare ogni cosa.
> 
> L'ho scritto questa mattina : Hai un comunicato ufficiale del Milan che ti dice che si continuerà con questa guida tecnica, hai le parole di Cardinale e quelle del presidente del Club. Cosa vuoi di più ?
> ...


ma la gestisci tu la comunicazione del milan?
si spiegherebbero molte cose...


----------



## Rickrossonero (27 Giugno 2022)

unbreakable ha scritto:


> spero di sbagliarmi..però ci dovrebbe spiegare acervi..a me non sembra per niente un colpo da maldini..sono molto negativo..comunque vediamo..mi sembra anche strano ridursi all'ultimo..


Messias,mandzukic,meite,bakayoko sono colpi da maldini?


----------



## willcoyote85 (27 Giugno 2022)

Rickrossonero ha scritto:


> Messias,mandzukic,meite,bakayoko sono colpi da maldini?


ma infatti mi spaventa il fatto che acerbi è proprio colpo da maldini, le vecchie cianfrusaglie gli son sempre piaciute. compresi ibra-kjaer che sono andati bene.


----------



## danjr (27 Giugno 2022)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Lollo però, a meno che si spacci quel comunicato per rinnovo, qui ci vedo comunque una mancanza di rispetto nei confronti del tifoso. Se voci mettono così in discussione la società, due righe che confermano i rinnovi sarebbero doverose. Non si chiede un comunicato per ogni voce di mercato che esce, ma che al 27 giugno non si sappia ufficialmente il futuro di Maldini e Massara per me è assurdo


La cosa poi è un pochino più complessa di così. I fatti sono questi:
- mandrinò solleva il problema del rinnovo e delle zero comunicazioni ricevute in merito. Siamo a meno di un mese fa e questo è un dato di fatto incontrovertibile. Già questo basta per lasciarmi molto perplesso.
- intervengono poi le famose ricostruzioni giornalistiche, che comunque sono successive alla bordata di Maldini, perché nessuno prima si è mai sognato, tra i giornalisti, di mettere in dubbio Maldini.
- interviene la stretta di mano con cardinale, le parole di Scaroni (che a mio avviso rimangono un corollario di gaffe) e null’altro.
- un comunicato per spiegare la situazione è il minimo dato che la situazione è stata sollevata dall’interno.
Questi sono i punti fermi, poi che i giornali ci ricamino ok, ma la questione non è inventata da loro


----------



## Devil man (27 Giugno 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Caaaaalma, vai a rileggere cosa ti dice Scaroni. Perchè qui ogni tanto non si leggono le cose:
> "Il cambio di proprietà in questo momento un po' cruciale ha creato delle complessità che non c'erano e ritardato tante cose ma i rapporti sono eccellenti. Non mi preoccupo molto del tema Maldini e Massara, nel senso che non ho il minimo dubbio che si raggiungerà un accordo per questa coppia che è stata così importante nel farci conseguire lo scudetto, continui con noi nei prossimi anni"
> 
> Punto, il presidente dell AC MILAN football club. E tutto scritto li, nero su bianco.


Scarponi equivale al facchino dell'hotel Luxor.
Figura più inutile del magazziniere del Milan, senza offesa ai magazzinieri...


----------



## gabri65 (27 Giugno 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Io mi sto facendo delle grasse risate da giorni. Scenari apocalittici, cavallette, serie B, bagget da 40 milioni, ecc ecc ...



Perdonami, ma non mi sembra che ci siano gli estremi per ridere.

Dopo forse, non ora.

Non in queste condizioni e con queste (poche) informazioni. Poi tu sei libero di farlo, e mi auguro tu abbia ragione, al solito.


----------



## unbreakable (27 Giugno 2022)

Rickrossonero ha scritto:


> Messias,mandzukic,meite,bakayoko sono colpi da maldini?


io credo che quelle operazioni siano state solo quando il budget era esaurito o si poteva spendere pochissimo..per quello non mi spiegherei acerbi..cioè hai 2 mesi per selzionare un difensore giovane su cui puntare..e non un 34enne all'ultimo giro di giostra..addirittura pagandolo..cioè roba da galliani sinceramente..infatti mi ricorda l'operazione biglia
cioè in passato prima comuqnue hanno speso per gente forte ,poi successivamente sono andati su gente di minor spessore e costo..

spero di essermi spiegato, perchè trovo molto strano questa operazione e comunque vediamo ho smesso pure di preoccuparmi se firma ovviamente sono più felice, ma mia sensazione è negativa al momento


----------



## Swaitak (27 Giugno 2022)

unbreakable ha scritto:


> io credo che quelle operazioni siano state solo quando il budget era esaurito o si poteva spendere pochissimo..per quello non mi spiegherei acerbi..cioè hai 2 mesi per selzionare un difensore giovane su cui puntare..e non un 34enne all'ultimo giro di giostra..addirittura pagandolo..cioè roba da galliani sinceramente..infatti mi ricorda l'operazione biglia
> cioè in passato prima comuqnue hanno speso per gente forte ,poi successivamente sono andati su gente di minor spessore e costo..
> 
> spero di essermi spiegato, perchè trovo molto strano questa operazione e comunque vediamo ho smesso pure di preoccuparmi se firma ovviamente sono più felice, ma mia sensazione è negativa al momento


Todibo-Simakan-Tomori è una lista che ha senso, Botman-Romagnoli-Acerbi è da Putin.


----------



## Nomaduk (27 Giugno 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Todibo-Simakan-Tomori è una lista che ha senso, Botman-Romagnoli-Acerbi è da Putin.


dall'ultimo galliani più che altro. una sorta di sabotaggio..


----------



## Swaitak (27 Giugno 2022)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> dall'ultimo galliani più che altro. una sorta di sabotaggio..


si sarebbe un vafangù simbolico di addio a tutte le fregnacce della sostenibilità


----------



## 7AlePato7 (27 Giugno 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Perdonami, ma non mi sembra che ci siano gli estremi per ridere.
> 
> Dopo forse, non ora.
> 
> Non in queste condizioni e con queste (poche) informazioni. Poi tu sei libero di farlo, e mi auguro tu abbia ragione, al solito.


Io riderò quando mi avranno portato Ziyech/Asensio e CDK. Fino a quando sento che Maldini non rinnova, Messias viene confermato e, perso Botman, ripieghiamo su Acerbi non mi viene tanto da ridere.


----------



## mandraghe (27 Giugno 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Io riderò quando mi avranno portato Ziyech/Asensio e CDK. Fino a quando sento che Maldini non rinnova, Messias viene confermato e, perso Botman, ripieghiamo su Acerbi non mi viene tanto da ridere.



Io su giocatori che costano sui 30 mln ci farei la croce. Dubito che si spendano così tanti soldi per un giocatore: se arriverranno verranno come son venuti Tomori e Tonali: prestito con eventuale diritto. E siccome son titolari dubito che i club di appartenenza accettino simili formule. 

Dopo che son sfumati Sanches e Botman che costavano relativamente poco non vedo come si faccia a prendere CDK e gli altri che costano ""tanto"".

Temo i Bernardeschi e robe così. Tutto in linea con i "parametri" dei nostri proprietari (???)


----------



## 7AlePato7 (27 Giugno 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Io su giocatori che costano sui 30 mln ci farei la croce. Dubito che si spendano così tanti soldi per un giocatore: se arriverranno verranno come son venuti Tomori e Tonali: prestito con eventuale diritto. E siccome son titolari dubito che i club di appartenenza accettino simili formule.
> 
> Dopo che son sfumati Sanches e Botman che costavano relativamente poco non vedo come si faccia a prendere CDK e gli altri che costano ""tanto"".
> 
> Temo i Bernardeschi e robe così. Tutto in linea con i "parametri" dei nostri proprietari (???)


Si sperava infatti che quest'anno con soldi veri cambiasse qualcosa. Ovviamente più passano i giorni e meno ci spero. Ma riconosco che la colpa è mia che mi ci arrabbio ancora per questi infami in proprietà, invece dovrei prenderla con filosofia e dire chissenefrega. Dovrei accettare serenamente che il Milan è ostaggio di quattro manigoldi che finchè non avranno completato il loro disegno di guadagnarci fortemente sul club non molleranno l'osso. 
Anche io ho timore dei veri Bernardeschi et similia, anche perchè Acerbi lo considero della stessa pasta di Bernardeschi. Quindi se prendiamo Acerbi, non credo si faranno problemi a prendere pure Bernardeschi.


----------



## Mika (27 Giugno 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Io mi sto facendo delle grasse risate da giorni. Scenari apocalittici, cavallette, serie B, bagget da 40 milioni, ecc ecc ...


Lollo, io so solo che tra tre giorni scade il contratto a Maldini e Massara.
Hanno già firmato? Benissimo, lo comunicassero per rispetto di noi tifosi presi in giro da tutta Italia.
Non hanno firmato? Male, vuol dire che il futuro sarà grigio visto che se Maldini e Massara non rinnovano vuol dire che sto scudetto sarà l'ultima nostra gioia chissà per quanti anni.

Se hanno firmato da una settimana e lo comunicano il 30 giugno permettendo alla stampa di fare i film e agli altri tifosi i prenderci per i fondelli, mi spiace, è mancanza totale di rispetto. Non lo meritiamo. Punto.


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Giugno 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma la gestisci tu la comunicazione del milan?
> si spiegherebbero molte cose...


No no


----------



## mandraghe (27 Giugno 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Si sperava infatti che quest'anno con soldi veri cambiasse qualcosa. Ovviamente più passano i giorni e meno ci spero. Ma riconosco che la colpa è mia che mi ci arrabbio ancora per questi infami in proprietà, invece dovrei prenderla con filosofia e dire chissenefrega. Dovrei accettare serenamente che il Milan è ostaggio di quattro manigoldi che finchè non avranno completato il loro disegno di guadagnarci fortemente sul club non molleranno l'osso.
> Anche io ho timore dei veri Bernardeschi et similia, anche perchè Acerbi lo considero della stessa pasta di Bernardeschi. Quindi se prendiamo Acerbi, non credo si faranno problemi a prendere pure Bernardeschi.



Un mese fa Botman e Sanches sembravano fatti, uno tra CDK e Noa Lang o addirittura entrambi erano trattati con insistenza. Facevamo pure gli schizzinosi su Noa Lang 

Dopo un mese ci accostano fortemente Acerbi e Traoré. Un incubo. 

Evidentemente la vittoria dello scudetto ha prosciugato le esangui casse del Milan, maledetti noi che abbiamo vinto facendo spendere cifre iperboliche per il premio scudetto.


----------



## El picinin (27 Giugno 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Un mese fa Botman e Sanches sembravano fatti, uno tra CDK e Noa Lang o addirittura entrambi erano trattati con insistenza. Facevamo pure gli schizzinosi su Noa Lang
> 
> Dopo un mese ci accostano fortemente Acerbi e Traoré. Un incubo.
> 
> Evidentemente la vittoria dello scudetto ha prosciugato le esangui casse del Milan, maledetti noi che abbiamo vinto facendo spendere cifre iperboliche per il premio scudetto.


 ma magari Traore,il migliore di tutti quelli che hai citato


----------



## mandraghe (27 Giugno 2022)

El picinin ha scritto:


> ma magari Traore,il migliore di tutti quelli che hai citato




Con tutto il rispetto Sanches è altra roba. Inoltre diffido degli acquisti italiani, specie i montati del Sassuolo che fuori dalla città della Mapei non è che abbiano fatto chissà cosa, vedi Iniestelli ai gobbi.

Infine mi disturba assai finanziare il Succursassuolo. Non vorrei che poi girasse quei soldi ai gobbi per finanziargli qualche colpo.


----------



## sampapot (27 Giugno 2022)

eh si...non è uno scherzo...a tutti quelli dietro le quinte è stato elargito un corposo premio scudetto a 5 cifre...e la prima cifra non è l'uno...e neanche il "2"...e neanche...........avranno eroso il budget per il mercato...ci sta


----------



## El picinin (27 Giugno 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Con tutto il rispetto Sanches è altra roba. Inoltre diffido degli acquisti italiani, specie i montati del Sassuolo che fuori dalla città della Mapei non è che abbiano fatto chissà cosa, vedi Iniestelli ai gobbi.
> 
> Infine mi disturba assai finanziare il Succursassuolo. Non vorrei che poi girasse quei soldi ai gobbi per finanziargli qualche colpo.


difficilmente mi espongo sul divenire di un calciatore,ma per me diventa più forte di Leao.


----------



## mandraghe (27 Giugno 2022)

El picinin ha scritto:


> difficilmente mi espongo sul divenire di un calciatore,ma per me diventa più forte di Leao.



Non lo conosco bene quindi non mi esprimo. Le mie perplessità riguardavano il Sassuolo più che altro.

Tuttavia la ipervalutazione che sicuramente farà Carnevali mi tranquillizza sul fatto che non arriverà comunque  

Figuriamoci se spendiamo 25-30 mln per Traoré.


----------



## bmb (27 Giugno 2022)

Arrivano in esclusiva le immagini da Casa Milan con il DS Maldini che entra nell'ufficio di Gazidis a firmare:


----------



## danjr (27 Giugno 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Con tutto il rispetto Sanches è altra roba. Inoltre diffido degli acquisti italiani, specie i montati del Sassuolo che fuori dalla città della Mapei non è che abbiano fatto chissà cosa, vedi Iniestelli ai gobbi.
> 
> Infine mi disturba assai finanziare il Succursassuolo. Non vorrei che poi girasse quei soldi ai gobbi per finanziargli qualche colpo.


Il mercato secondo me finisce con Origi e il difensore Low cost. Se arriva Traore è perché abbiamo venduto Leao, quindi spero stia a Sassuolo


----------



## mandraghe (27 Giugno 2022)

bmb ha scritto:


> Arrivano in esclusiva le immagini da Casa Milan con il DS Maldini che entra nell'ufficio di Gazidis a firmare:




Io immagino più una roba così, Maldini che tratta col "direttore" Gazidis:


----------



## Buciadignho (27 Giugno 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Intanto Botman e Sanches che un mese fa sembravano nostri sfumano.
> 
> Come detto fossi in Maldini non rinnoverei: trattato come l'ultimo degli scemi e senza considerazione ma anzi con una parte della compagine proprietaria che palesemente non lo sopporta. Mah.


Anche qui, è il calciomercato amico mio. Di trattative sicure non c'è né sono, Botman e (forse) Sanches saranno spiegate tra 15 anni come spesso accade, ad oggi ne sappiamo zero.

Per quanto riguarda Paolo sta facendo fuori il pelato  , lui è fatto di una stoffa diversa rispetto agli altri. Non molla e si riprende tutto con gli interessi, io dico che lui ha pure forzato la mano eccessivamente con l'intervista, ma so che rimarrebbe anche con risorse scarsissime. Parliamo di Paolo Maldini.


----------



## Buciadignho (27 Giugno 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Tra una settimana c'è il raduno, il 16 luglio giochiamo la prima partita ed il campionato inizia tra 50 giorni. Fossimo a settembre direi che il tempo c'è. Invece con date così ravvicinate, con i giorni che passano e con nessuno che parla mi pare che i motivi di allarme/preoccupazione siano fondati.


Infatti non c'è tempo. Hai ragione al 100%.

Se ci basiamo sulle ricostruzioni siamo messi malissimo, io tendo a diffidare. Conteranno i fatti.


----------



## Buciadignho (27 Giugno 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Non è normalissimo, perchè quanto accaduto nell'ultimo mese è stato avvertito come un danno esiziale per il Milan: una società che dal punto di vista della comunicazione si è limitata ai soliti ammiccamenti e sorrisini di Suma senza fornire alcun feedback concreto ai tifosi secondo me si è comportata in modo dilettantistico.
> Contrasti e conflitti sono normali all'interno di un club, ma in questo caso ci sono due fazioni diametralmente opposte, cristallizzate sulle proprie posizioni, di cui almeno al momento non si da l'impressione che sia stato chiarito tutto.
> Poi chiaramente ognuno si può fare l'idea che vuole sulla vicenda, ma per me di tranquillo e sereno non vi è nulla. E finchè non arriveranno comunicati ufficiali per me sarà sempre confusa la situazione.


Vediamo, a me basta la coerenza negli acquisti. La programmazione stando ai giornali (non alle parole di Paolo) invece è andata, ma sono fiducioso


----------



## mandraghe (27 Giugno 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Il mercato secondo me finisce con Origi e il difensore Low cost. Se arriva Traore è perché abbiamo venduto Leao, quindi spero stia a Sassuolo




E forse sarebbe meglio.

Piuttosto che prendere giocatori come Bernardeschi et similia preferisco stare così.


----------



## mandraghe (27 Giugno 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Infatti non c'è tempo. Hai ragione al 100%.
> 
> Se ci basiamo sulle ricostruzioni siamo messi malissimo, io tendo a diffidare. Conteranno i fatti.




Mai come quest'anno è fondamentale avere la rosa pronta per tempo. 

Mi pare che alla chiusura del mercato si saranno già giocate 4 partite. E poco dopo la scadenza avremo già il derby. 

Tempus fugit.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Giugno 2022)

Va beh, direi che possiamo chiudere il sipario sulle ore del rinnovo.
Se succede qualcosa apriamo un nuovo topic, altrimenti arrivederci a domani...


----------

